# Who here has ever met CM Punk? Was he nice or a jerk?



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Who here has ever met CM Punk? Was he nice or a jerk?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

I've heard conflicting stories, a few say he's really nice but I've also heard he likes to be in character and be an asshole to everyone. Actually unless its something he's doing for WWE like a signing or whatever, I'd imagine he'd be a jerk because he's one of those guys who hates people coming up to him and bothering him in his time off.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

I've heard it depends how you approach him.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Well think of it like this: Does everyone you've ever met love you? Probably not (*Waits for troll "oh jah!" response*)

That's why you probably won't get a solid truth out of this.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Most people say he's a dick irl


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

He's very nice. The only wrestler I've met who was an ass was Swagger. I've never watched Punk yell at or ignore any fans when I've seen him in person and he has always been willing to take pictures with children. 

Then again I've never stopped him at an airport and asked him to sign something. I'd imagine that would piss me off too though.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw him at an airport, blew off a little kid and gave him a bad look.

EDIT: The kid didn't run up to him or yell at him...so yeah...he's an asshole.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

It's all about how you approach him, I've heard.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

So far it seems he's cool. I can understand being in his shoes and dealing with a lot of people you wouldn't want to but honestly this is Professional Wrestling so let's not get it twisted even other wrestlers show unprofessionalism. Seems like he's the real deal as far as being his character which is really him also.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

He's the biggest jerk in the history of the business.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

JDman said:


> Saw him at an airport, blew off a little kid and gave him a bad look.
> 
> EDIT: The kid didn't run up to him or yell at him...so yeah...he's an asshole.



THis^^^ Punk says its about how you approach him, but thats 100% bull shit. Its how hes feeling at that current moment in time. I've heard hes a complete cock sucker.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

judging from his tweets, he's a big jerk and big troll of wrestling industry.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

He is a bit of an ass but oh well thats him. Im not going to judge. I still like him for the most part.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't like to be approached from what I've heard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I've had a chance to talk to Punk a couple times. Now this was a while back when he was wrestling for All-star Championship Wrestling and I was doing some backstage work for them at the time, so he was just kind of starting out at this time and he was awesome, as nice as they come. Like I said though this is when he was first starting out so i am sure alot has changed since then, but its all I have to judge him by.

Sidenote: I also learned from working with ACW that Hornswoggle and Ken Anderson are a blast to hang out with!


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

Cactus said:


> It's all about how you approach him, I've heard.


Yeah, approach him at an Autograph signing/WrestleMania Axxes & he'll have to be nice-ish to you


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Obviously if he was at a scheduled autograph signing, he will be really nice.

But if he is at like an airport or something, and you approach him and ask for an autograph, yeah I guess what people are saying here. He would just flip you off


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I had a bad Punk experience after a house show two months ago, six days after Summerslam.

Before the show, just as most fans do, a bunch of us were standing around the parking area watching guys arrive at the arena, and we saw that Punk and Kofi Kingston were traveling buddies (Kofi driving).

After the show that night, my brother and I ended up at a gas station near the arena and we saw Kofi pumping gas. Just one of those cool chance meetings, though I won't deny that I had hoped to see SOMEONE WWE-related since the gas station was close to the arena. My brother and I asked Kofi for a quick photo, which he was cool with. I surmised that Punk had to be inside paying for gas and whatever else, so we just hung back around my car.

Punk came out and I politely asked him for a quick photo, and he completely ignored me, seemed to snicker to himself, hopped in the SUV with Kofi and they drove away.

I was pretty pissed off at the time. This was around 11:00 at night, there was basically nobody else at this gas station (nobody that were wrestling fans, anyway) and I wasn't a part of some huge mob of marks clamoring for autographs. (frankly, I don't put any stock into autographs unless they're personalized - I prefer taking photos with the people I admire as it's more personal)

I knew Punk had a reputation when I attempted to meet him, but I suppose you can call me naive because I thought my brother and I had a shot. I thought he was a dick in this instance, but I am trying again the next time Raw rolls through my area.

This is just my own experience with Punk. I'm sure plenty of you have snagged autographs and photos with him, but my brief encounter showed that while CM Punk is a great personality and performer, Phil Brooks can be an absolute raging asshole.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Depends on his gimmick. He tries to stay in character from what I've heard. Thus if he's a heel, he'll be a douchebag to you. If he's a face, you'll have a way better chance at getting a picture/autograph....


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

I saw him and Beth walking down the street in Chicago. I wasn't going to get out of my car in the middle of the street, so I yelled "I love you, Punk!!" to him as me and my girlfriend were driving by. He yelled back "I love you, too!".

He seemed really cool, and he is one of my favorites. Glad I had a great experience with him, as some of you seem to not have..

I am not the kind of person that asks for autographs or photos though, I just shake their hand and that's about the extent of it.


----------



## patrik (Oct 18, 2011)

hes a cool guy


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

I heard a radio interview where he said he hates giving autographs, because most of the people who get his autograph, sell it on eBay. He also says he hates it when people approach him at the airport or on the plane when it's like 4am.

>> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpzvMdPI7Lo <<

I guess he's a dick one day, and a nice guy the other one. Just take a chance, approach him with respect, and you'll probably get a picture with him.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

it depends. if you are a 400lb john cena type fan he will probably just laugh at you


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

LastRide said:


> He's the biggest jerk in the history of the business.


That's a bit of a stretch to say when there's Hulk Hogan.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll report back to you on this one. I'm meeting with him on Friday


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HankHill_85 said:


> I had a bad Punk experience after a house show two months ago, six days after Summerslam.
> 
> Before the show, just as most fans do, a bunch of us were standing around the parking area watching guys arrive at the arena, and we saw that Punk and Kofi Kingston were traveling buddies (Kofi driving).
> 
> ...



Of course, you're right.

He's obviously a raging asshole because at 11 p.m. after he's probably been up all morning and night, just finished taping a show and only wants to get to the next town, he didn't stop to take a picture with some random jabroni at a gas station where he was just trying to get gas.


Punk doesn't wrestle because he wants to be famous, he does it because he wants to be a wrestler.
It seems like he hates it when people treat him like anything other than a normal guy.


----------



## pulveriserpete (Jul 12, 2007)

I heard CM Punk's a cock sucker....


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

he was real cool when i met him. probably cus i told him i don't drink or do drugs, so we drank some Pepsi. but i have heard stories that hes a total cock.....


----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

A lot of wrestlers can go either way. CM Punk has said thought that he hates it when someone calls him by his real name or even if they just call him Punk. That and if its 4am at an airport he is not going to be in a talkative mood.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Josh Parry said:


> I'll report back to you on this one. I'm meeting with him on Friday


Ugh I know what you're talking about. It's an hour away from me and I can't go


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

He spilled my diet soda.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

He was cool when I met him. A bunch of people rushed him and he said something about nobody having any manners anymore. My little sister walked towards him and asked for an autograph PLEASE and he smiled at her, said sure, signed the book and then signed for whoever was there. He took pictures with a few as well. I guess it depends on the day and time with him.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I met him at the airport once. He's a fucking asshole.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> I met him at the airport once. He's a fucking asshole.


Yeah, that's because he probably saw you with Rocks dick in your mouth.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> Yeah, that's because he probably saw you with Rocks dick in your mouth.


If he got mad at me for having the Rock's dick in my mouth he'd fucking break your neck if he ever caught you with Morrison's in yours.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Apparently he told an 8 year old to fuck off when he asked for an autograph and Beth had to apologize to the kid's parent. Classy.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> If he got mad at me for having the Rock's dick in my mouth he'd fucking break your neck if he ever caught you with Morrison's in yours.


I think melina has morrisons dick so it couldn't possibly be in my mouth.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Fargerov said:


> I think melina has morrisons dick so it couldn't possibly be in my mouth.


dont act like you didn't know they broke up mr. jomosapien


----------



## lift_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Graywolf727 said:


> A lot of wrestlers can go either way. *CM Punk has said thought that he hates it when someone calls him by his real name or even if they just call him Punk*. That and if its 4am at an airport he is not going to be in a talkative mood.


How should I address him? "Hey, you?"


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Met him walking around during an ROH show (or it could have been before it started). I just said "Kick some ass" as we passed each other and he said "I will. Thanks for coming to the show." 

He later kicked Jimmy Rave's ass in a cage.

It's always fun bumping into ROH wrestlers at shows. For two consecutive Chicago shows (Better Than Our Best and Chi-Town Struggle) I was pissing buddies with Roderick Strong.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> I met him at the airport once. He's a fucking asshole.


He fucking hates fans at the airport. He's said on multiple occasions that it pisses him off to see fans wanting pictures and autographs at the airport when he's just trying to get on the plane and maybe catch a few hours of peace and sleep.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

My friends had a bad experience with him at an autograph signing back in 2010 I believe (Punk SES Angle), Luke Gallows (who is an extremely nice guy btw) apologized on Punk's behalf.

As far as the airport thing, it is kind of hard because on one hand I hear where he is coming from but on the same token it comes with the territory (Being a WWE Superstar). Try being one of those a-list actors, now those people can be pissed. WWE Superstars are like D-List at best.


----------



## varney (Mar 15, 2006)

morale of the story:
he hates people that creep around airports for autographs

he likes people being respectful, being polite, and not making him out to be a god


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like a normal dude to me. as for him saying "fuck off" to an 8 year old? Doubtful...Proof?


----------



## Graywolf727 (Mar 16, 2011)

lift_ said:


> How should I address him? "Hey, you?"


Address him as CM Punk. He doesn't like people calling him just Punk unless they know him personally.


----------



## ChainGang Saluter (Sep 7, 2011)

I saw him at the airport once. It was before his contract was about to expire, but he stormed out of the building head down, earphones and sunglasses on. I don't know if he was portraying his character, if he was in a bad mood or just that he is an asshole in general, but nevertheless, that's how I first met CM Punk.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Depends on the approach

If he's clearly busy and doesn't want to be bothered, wouldn't you be an a-hole too?


----------



## Roybhoy88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He seems like an absolute dick head in real life, just going by his tweets alone. I wouldn't even give him the pleasure of asking for an autograph.

But we all know he's like that by just watching and listening to him in WWE so I don't know why people are surprised. Most people that are Straight Edge I imagine would think they are above the 'normal' person.

Be a dick to grown up fans by all means but It's a absolute shit if he just ignores kids.

Still like his character though.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

ChainGang Saluter said:


> I saw him at the airport once. It was before his contract was about to expire, but he stormed out of the building head down, earphones and sunglasses on. I don't know if he was portraying his character, if he was in a bad mood or just that he is an asshole in general, but nevertheless, that's how I first met CM Punk.



Do you people even fucking listen to yourselves?

I mean, seriously?

He walked out of an airport with his earphones in and sunglasses on? That makes him an asshole? Are you fucking kidding me?


If any average joe did that it would be completely normal. Get your head out of your ass.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

HE WAS A JERK WHAAAAA


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Doesn't he suffer from insomnia? That is bound to make someone ornery. Also, with their difficult travel schedules I can't hold a few bad encounters with fans against anyone.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Just another poor attempt to get some more anti punk followers. This happens once again when haters have nothing to go on.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

I imagine he has his on days and his off days, a lot of guys (Cena) will give you their best even if he's had a shitter of a day, Punk isn't that sort of guy.


----------



## pulveriserpete (Jul 12, 2007)

He's got a really bad odor about him, he smells like a homeless person. I had to hold my noes when i walked past him signing autographs.....


----------



## Simon_Belmont (Aug 1, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Doesn't he suffer from insomnia? That is bound to make someone ornery. Also, with their difficult travel schedules I can't hold a few bad encounters with fans against anyone.


I dont know, but if he does suffer from insomnia, I know what hes going through. It fucking sucks, I have headache all the time, which pisses me off, which makes me the ultimate asshole/dickhead/jerk. I hear people talk behind my back, about how much of an arrogant bastard I am. Pretty sad.


----------



## LastRide (Oct 11, 2011)

pulveriserpete said:


> He's got a really bad odor about him, he smells like a homeless person. I had to hold my noes when i walked past him signing autographs.....


If he smells like a homeless person then I don't know how he fucked so many bitches like Beth Phoenix, Lita, Traci Brooks, Daffney, Maria, Eve, etc.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Why are wrestlers expected to have to deal with fans all the time and be super nice? Movie stars and rock stars don't. If I saw Punk and he was an asshole to me, I wouldn't hold it against him since I'd be an asshole if I was him.


----------

